# Kubota 105X ?s



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Have a neighbor looking at a 105X with a loader. It is four wheel drive and cabbed. What size offset disc will it pull? Is it big enough to handle a 3X4 big bale?

THanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No clue on the disc size, its a powershift transmission. Should handle a 3x4, they can handle a pair of round 4x4 sileage bales.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Brochure says Italy lift 3,084 lbs to full height, but I think you'll need wheel weights or ballast if they're REAL heavy
I would tell him to look at the next size bigger 126x. Basically same tractor, but has a 6.1L engine and 50% more lift. 
I lift 2,000 lbs with my 126 and it feels like nothing. 
The 105 has a smaller 3.8L. 
Side by side 105 and 126 look almost the same, but 126 is a lot stronger.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

14ft offset light duty disc in sandy ground is what he is looking at trying to pull. His current tractor is a JD 4430 so that is what he would be used to pulling wise.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

He will be pushing the Kubota a lot harder (if it can even do it)
It is about 40% less powerful. Probably weighs 40% less, too.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Doubt if that tractor would pull a 14' offset at all!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

With 4wd, ballasted, in sand, but why be at the limits all the time, barely moving along. Its really a 85/90 hp or so tractor that needs lots of ballast to develop any drawbar pull.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's why I said 126/135 
Same basic tractor frame but 40-50% more drawbar power.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Found a 125X without a loader. I think he will be happier with a 125, now to put a loader on it for him. What brand of loader would you put you a on Kubota?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

jeff outwest said:


> Found a 125X without a loader. I think he will be happier with a 125, now to put a loader on it for him. What brand of loader would you put you a on Kubota?


Quicke

http://www.quicke.nu/default.aspx?cid=&type=&id=2198


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

jeff outwest said:


> Found a 125X without a loader. I think he will be happier with a 125, now to put a loader on it for him. What brand of loader would you put you a on Kubota?


Definitely Kubota brand. They're good loaders and very affordable. Perfect fit, too.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

We have a Woods loader on one tractor. It's a good loader. We have a Great Bend on another. I like the hook up mechanism much better on the Great Bend.

Great Bend does have a weld spot and Woods doesn't. We have had the Woods since new, and bought the Great Bend used.

Neither is fast but we could change valves and hoses to increase that speed.

The Kubota I tested was very fast. Nice loader, just on too small of a machine.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

German Farmer said:


> We have a Woods loader on one tractor. It's a good loader. We have a Great Bend on another. I like the hook up mechanism much better on the Great Bend.
> 
> Great Bend does have a weld spot and Woods doesn't. We have had the Woods since new, and bought the Great Bend used.
> 
> ...


I thought speed was dependent upon pump size in the tractor. What valve and hoses should I replace to speed up the loader? I have a Kubota tractor with a Kubota loader and it is slooooow.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

German Farmer said:


> Neither is fast but we could change valves and hoses to increase that speed.


FEL cycle time is dependent on tractors hyd pump GPM not valves.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

German Farmer said:


> We have a Woods loader on one tractor. It's a good loader. We have a Great Bend on another. I like the hook up mechanism much better on the Great Bend.


These brands reminded me. I have a Bush Hog loader on a tractor. Good loader. Much better quick attach than my Deere.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> FEL cycle time is dependent on tractors hyd pump GPM not valves.


Also dependent on cylinder size of the loader.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Bonfire said:


> I thought speed was dependent upon pump size in the tractor. What valve and hoses should I replace to speed up the loader? I have a Kubota tractor with a Kubota loader and it is slooooow.


I believe my FEL got slower -and weaker- when I used I think Amsol brand fluid to replace the 5 gal or so I lost when changing filters (I guess 10 gallons, changing filters twice). I've decided to spend the extra few $ & going back to UDT.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Jim, our 5240 which we bought this year, has 1/4 hydraulic lines and the smallest valve I have ever seen on a loader. We had the same issue on a different tractor a few years ago. We bumped to 1/2 lines and a larger valve system and gained much more speed. It boils down to grams per minute.

Will it make the machine as fast as our commercial loader, no, but by increasing the return capacity we will be able to speed up return to dig functions- where the machine really is slow.

Yes, the pump on the machine still has to be able to create the volume of pressure but I think whoever put the loader on either swapped loaders from an older machine or perhaps put the loader on later. We have terrific speed at the SCV's. The valve is definitely bottlenecking.

JMT, I think age matters as much as size. Our machine is a 92 model, I think. I tested an 07 Kubota that was as fast our Deere, but half the overall machine. I don't think anyone late model machines are slow anymore.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Didn't mean for that to sound like a knock on Kubota. It was really half the size- 6040 Kubota.

Really liked the machine just to small.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

I meant size of hydraulic cylinders on the loader and how they relate to loader lift capacity. A heavy duty loader, with higher lift capacity than a lighter capacity loader, will have larger hydraulic cylinders and will require more oil to fill those cylinders, resulting in a slower cycle time.

Cycle time is dependent on several things, pumps, valves, hoses,and cylinder size among them.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Definitely Kubota brand. They're good loaders and very affordable. Perfect fit, too.


I have been told by a Kubota mechanic that the fit and performance of a Kubota loader just seem to work best on Kubota tractors.



jeff outwest said:


> Found a 125X without a loader. I think he will be happier with a 125, now to put a loader on it for him. What brand of loader would you put you a on Kubota?


If you do go with a Kubota loader pay attention to the tilt cylinders. We have a M120 with a self leveling loader (1601SL I think), and it had tilt cylinders that had cylinder barrels that were longer than the rams. Inside the barrels there was a spacer to stop the ram when retracted. That spacer was made from about 1 inch shaft and was way to light to ever hold up.

We had one cylinder quit working and when we took it to a repair shop he opened it up and found that spacer in pieces. He recommended that we take it to our dealer to show them the poor design. The dealer agreed that it was a bad design and then compared the cylinder to a new tractor loader on the lot. The new loader was the same model but had cylinders with the correct size barrel and a "spacer" welded to end of the barrel. A much heavier and better design.

To Kubotas credit, they replaced our cylinders with the better ones with no charge, even though ours were about 6 years old (it did take 3 months to get the new cylinders though).

I think the new loaders should have the good cylinders, but I would look careful at any used Kubota loader (if you could find one) that would fit a 125X.


----------

